# Cold Steels Lynn Thompson



## Will Bourland (Mar 1, 2005)

Does anybody know anything about Cold Steel's Lynn Thompson? I am thinking about purchasing one of his DVDs and would like to know peoples opinion of him, his training and his DVDs.


----------



## James Patrick (Mar 1, 2005)

I like Cold Steel knives for their affordability.

What is Lynn Thompson's training background, anyways?

James


----------



## argyll (Mar 1, 2005)

I believe he trained in LAMECO under Felix Valencia, but I assume that is not all that he has studied.

Best regards,

Argyll


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 1, 2005)

Will Bourland said:
			
		

> Does anybody know anything about Cold Steel's Lynn Thompson? I am thinking about purchasing one of his DVDs and would like to know peoples opinion of him, his training and his DVDs.



He is very opinionated when it comes ot what works and what doesn't for knife combat, and I don't agree with all of his opinions.

Other then that, I have never seen his work, other then on the cold steel free DVD's, where he showed good form at least when it came to cutting up pieces of cardboard and such. But that was test cutting, not combative instruction.

So if you do obtain a DVD, please give us all a review of the material, as I am curious as to what he covers as well!

Paul


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the older tape series that the current DVDs are based on.  They are OK; nothing earth shattering, and very full of Thompson's opinions (and ads for his products).  Does he make a good blade for the money; yes.  Is this the DVD series you should buy for blade training?  There are others I would recommend much more highly.


----------



## Will Bourland (Mar 2, 2005)

What would you recomend?


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 2, 2005)

Will Bourland said:
			
		

> What would you recomend?



What are you looking for?

That said, I am not really a big video buff, but I have had a chance to review some of Mr. Keating's material. If he has something your looking for (I say drawpoint or knifecraft series), I would recommend it. Get the series though instead of one tape - you won't be disappointed.

His site is www.jamesakeating.com

Tell him or whoever takes your order that Paul Janulis sent you if you decide to order something...

Paul


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 2, 2005)

Keating has some good eclectic tapes; The Dan Insosanto 5 tape series is very good, thought it covers much more stick than knife.  The Sayoc Kali DVDs are an excellent technical source (I'm biased here, but you can pm me for more info).  For a quick and dirty nuts and bolts approach you probably can't beat Hock Hocheim's material; very stripped down but quick to learn.  his stuff will also bridge you into more advanced material if you choose to go there.  (Command and mastery of the knife, I think, is the title you'd want).


----------



## Drifter (Mar 10, 2005)

I second the recommendations for the Sayoc material and for Mr. Keating's videos. They have a very different feel to them, but both are extremely well done.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 11, 2005)

I've heard great things about the videos on this site , I don't have any of them yet they're on my "to buy" list.  If you're curious about the material covered you can find a lot of discussion and info over at Self Defense Forums.  The instructor on the video is a moderator over there (his screen-name is SouthNarc) and I'm sure he would be happy to answer any questions you might have.

edit to add: If you decide to post over there it's customary to first post an intro in the community forum.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 11, 2005)

Good points Tex.  I'll add- lurk over there before posting; newbies who post, questionable, stuff are often banned at moderator whim (sometimes kind of refreshing...)


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 14, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Good points Tex.  I'll add- lurk over there before posting; newbies who post, questionable, stuff are often banned at moderator whim (sometimes kind of refreshing...)


Very refreshing.  It's nice not having to listen to the 12-year-old "grandmasters" and 15-year-old "special-forces-recon-ranger-SEALs" like you have on a lot of forums. 

Edit to add:  Regarding training videos, I was very impressed (okay, "blown away," the dude is awesome!) by Kelly Worden at the seminar this weekend.  I'd pick up some of his DVD's. I got a few from him at the seminar and they cover the same stuff we worked in the seminar: integrating knife, empty-hand, and impact-weapons (clubs and travel-wrench/impact kerambit). Good stuff.


----------

